# want to build a logosol anyone do this with pics ideas



## pa.hunter (Dec 21, 2014)

i dont have money to shell out for new one . any pics ideas would be good thanks guys i will be using hand winches for log lift


----------



## El Quachito (Dec 22, 2014)

I had considered building one out of wood and using bolts to hold it together so it can be moved in pieces.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 22, 2014)

El Quachito said:


> I had considered building one out of wood and using bolts to hold it together so it can be moved in pieces.


i think i will build with treated lumber but, i wont be moving it, tract for saw will be steel


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd look for a used M5.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 22, 2014)

PA hunter let me know if there are any specific pictures you would like.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 22, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> PA hunter let me know if there are any specific pictures you would like.


anything you have would be good thanks


----------



## BobL (Dec 22, 2014)

pa.hunter said:


> i dont have money to shell out for new one . any pics ideas would be good thanks guys i will be using hand winches for log lift


There was an Aussie that used to post here that had set a single rail horizontal bar mill up on a bench using a ladder and an 066 - he posted a lot of pictures but they are now all gone.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 22, 2014)

Lots of videos on youtube. I was watching one this morning from Russia where the guy had built a clone and it looked to work well. Sadly, I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 22, 2014)

yes i have looked online guess i will just build it , work out bugs if i have any was just wanting to look at some homemade builds for ideas thanks guys


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 22, 2014)

Here ya go! Would've been easier finding it if I had some clue what the video was called, but I managed to regardless.


----------



## kimosawboy (Dec 22, 2014)

Here are a few more


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 22, 2014)

These are neat designs. I'm very tempted to rig one up myself (why I was watching the videos), but I still like the idea of a beam machine or mini mill to slab down larger logs into more manageable size boards rather than having to use the arch to move them to the saw (or move the saw to them).


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 22, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> These are neat designs. I'm very tempted to rig one up myself (why I was watching the videos), but I still like the idea of a beam machine or mini mill to slab down larger logs into more manageable size boards rather than having to use the arch to move them to the saw (or move the saw to them).


i just had back surgery so my bending and hard labor days are over so, i want to build something i can stand up with crank handle let saw do work . i want cranks to adjust log up down. i will start on it soon scrounging parts now ordered logosol nuts from baileys to mount saw for my 2100 and thinking on building rail now thanks have not seen those ones i want to set mine up with rollers for easy sliding on rail still drawing and thinking about it thank again


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a lot of arthritis in my neck and upper back - I know exactly what you mean!

Part of my problem is that I'm also intent on building a full featured bandsaw mill next spring/summer. So I don't want to go hog wild on the CSM, but I want to mill some wood up now for various projects before I get the BSM done. Mainly, I just love being out in the woods.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 22, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> Here ya go! Would've been easier finding it if I had some clue what the video was called, but I managed to regardless.



thats good one i will build one like this but i will use holes pins for more precise cuts his looked close but not perfect on a couple and little heavier than i will build mine ! thanks


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 22, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> I have a lot of arthritis in my neck and upper back - I know exactly what you mean!
> 
> Part of my problem is that I'm also intent on building a full featured bandsaw mill next spring/summer. So I don't want to go hog wild on the CSM, but I want to mill some wood up now for various projects before I get the BSM done. Mainly, I just love being out in the woods.


i just mill when i have time build all my furniture and cover walls in house with wood and have built some small buildings with my lumber when i retire i may get into it more ? thanks for your time


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 22, 2014)

I have some 2x2x3/16 tubing that's got 2" OC drilled 5/8" holes with matching over size slip collar tubing - it's just about begging to be used on one of these.

The cable winch locking cogs aren't a bad thing either though. You'll want some kind of independent adjustment for at least one side so you can level a tapered log for the two side cuts giving your flat sides for further processing. The winches are also an easy way to raise the log, although I do question repeatability for precision due to the length changing if the cable wraps differently from log to log.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe look at a design where the saw carriage can adjust up or down instead of lifting the log at both ends for each cut. Then only have a winch at one end to adjust for the logs taper. Something like the norwood chainsaw mill but only a bit more robust and a foot or 2 off the ground.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> I have some 2x2x3/16 tubing that's got 2" OC drilled 5/8" holes with matching over size slip collar tubing - it's just about begging to be used on one of these.
> 
> The cable winch locking cogs aren't a bad thing either though. You'll want some kind of independent adjustment for at least one side so you can level a tapered log for the two side cuts giving your flat sides for further processing. The winches are also an easy way to raise the log, although I do question repeatability for precision due to the length changing if the cable wraps differently from log to log.


just built log lift mechanism this morning. i build from sign post holes are inch apart and i have bigger size that goes over it, used 2 pieces stalk on main lift and of set holes half inch apart. when i weld on the not moving square tubes i will of set them 1/4 so, i will have bunch of settings for log lifting part. i will try get some pics i was in hurry wife was sick had to run to store i am on vacation for holidays so every chance i get i will work on it a bit. i have to got get some pulleys yet and some bearings as well


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been away from the wife and kid a lot the past couple months, so I haven't done much of anything in the shop lately.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 24, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> I've been away from the wife and kid a lot the past couple months, so I haven't done much of anything in the shop lately.


work =i hope , merry christmas we are going out to eat this morning maybe i can sneak to tractor supply get some pulleys


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope, recovering from some neck medical procedures and hunting.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 25, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> Nope, recovering from some neck medical procedures and hunting.


well i know how that is i just went back to work 2 weeks ago from back surgery 2 blown discs and i was off hunting as well . but, our season is over and i am tagged out so its back to cutting wood . hope your recovery goes well


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 25, 2014)

here's mine don't mind look on my face i was on meds at the time . first time i killed a deer and didn't gut it myself


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice buck!

My neck is loosening up again, and the post-procedure aches are subsiding (chronic sharp pain is gone). This was my second round of the nerve ablations, so I know what to expect for the most part - I planned the down time to coincide with bow season, and will be back in action working "next year" after the tax year ends and I can get some inventory built up without having to pay the man for it in asset taxes.

Aside from crappy weather when I've managed to get some stand time in, I've had a very good fall. I'll be back in the woods Saturday looking for fresh sign and big antlers. Our archery season runs til last light on the 31st. I did pass on 4 deer holding out for a monster back in November. I don't know that I'll be so forgiving of the next shooter who gets in range.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

went ahead built it from





metal here is what i have done so far


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

couldn't find bearings i was looking for so i ordered some v-bearings and regular bearings will be 8 bearings on my rail . bottom ones will be adjustable 4 in top 4 0n both sides and adjustable 2 v- block on bottom


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

here is my log splitter i built about 10 years ago


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> Nice buck!
> 
> My neck is loosening up again, and the post-procedure aches are subsiding (chronic sharp pain is gone). This was my second round of the nerve ablations, so I know what to expect for the most part - I planned the down time to coincide with bow season, and will be back in action working "next year" after the tax year ends and I can get some inventory built up without having to pay the man for it in asset taxes.
> 
> Aside from crappy weather when I've managed to get some stand time in, I've had a very good fall. I'll be back in the woods Saturday looking for fresh sign and big antlers. Our archery season runs til last light on the 31st. I did pass on 4 deer holding out for a monster back in November. I don't know that I'll be so forgiving of the next shooter who gets in range.


got some pics up what do you think ! built it from metal i will load logs with tractor and pig pole . i will drag all my wood to mill we have no flat ground here .


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

wish my bearings was here i would be milling wood ! i am using 3" c channel for rail 12 foot long cant wait to try it out !


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 29, 2014)

What size is your square crossmember between the ends? Looks like it might be a little on the light side, but other than that it looks great!


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> What size is your square crossmember between the ends? Looks like it might be a little on the light side, but other than that it looks great!


i dont know what you're referring to out on loading side ? it is 1/8" 1x1 square stock . i am going to lag bolt all 4 legs to 4x4s rest of frame metal is 1/4" 1x3 c- channel and 1/4 " 2x2 angle


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 29, 2014)

I zoomed in and see now (on my phone). You should be good for a lot of weight.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 30, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> I zoomed in and see now (on my phone). You should be good for a lot of weight.


i been tweaking and messing with it! i took off 50 foot cable i only have 4-1/2 foot cable on winches now will be no movement . i may not even need to use all my holes! i was surprised i get 1/16 of inch movement on bar per click pretty precise for from the winch i was worried about that i doubt i will need use holes at all ! i painted it blue today . and pulled 12 logs off hill.


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

guys i thought i would show you something i made to pull logs with atv i have a utv but, its to hard to maneuver it in woods. i have a 400 suzuki 4x4 and it does not work the atv at all! or push it going down hill. i pull almost all downhill some uphill pulls but ,short ones and it works great! i am on steep ground some of the logs are 12ft long 19-20 across


----------



## pa.hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

sorry dont know why so many duplicate pics ?


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 31, 2014)

If you search my posts you'll find a couple log arches I've built and my woods 2.0 flatbed trailer.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 31, 2014)

(After watching the vids)

I've seen those mills many times, milling logs at shows and to be honest, I never could see why anyone would want one of those, when they could have had a small BSM for similar money or build time.

BUT, I think log o saw should find that Rusky and hire him! lol I like his better than theirs!

SR


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 31, 2014)

What they charge for the M8 is nuts! As PH has demonstrated (quite gracefully at that), you can build something similar in a day.

BSM is obviously going to out produce any CSM, but they're far more complicated to construct due to more moving and precisely located parts. You're also not going to move one around over rough terrain on foot. So the M8 and it's siblings do have their uses.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 1, 2015)

Haven't been on here is a long time . Need to make that my new years resolution , get on arboristsite more !!! I am glad I stumbled onto this build ! The lifting mechanism on this build is brilliant !!!! What are the LB ratings on the boat wenches ? Whole build looks awesome !!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 1, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> (After watching the vids)
> 
> I've seen those mills many times, milling logs at shows and to be honest, I never could see why anyone would want one of those, when they could have had a small BSM for similar money or build time.
> 
> ...


small BSM for similar money or build time . i will have about 180.00 in mine and if i had all parts on hand i could have been milling in 1-1/2 days . i got metal for free barter deal my back is bad i like idea of standing up cranking handle to cut wood not on my knees with other mill i built, m8 works but, they do have one problem rail is too close to mill if tree is crooked it won't work properly . i am going to give mine more space for crooked logs


irishcountry said:


> Haven't been on here is a long time . Need to make that my new years resolution , get on arboristsite more !!! I am glad I stumbled onto this build ! The lifting mechanism on this build is brilliant !!!! What are the LB ratings on the boat winches ? Whole build looks awesome !!!


1200 pounds i did some more work on it today . should have parts finish rail this week! i have to go back to work tomorrow i will post up more pictures soon thanks ! i will keep updating pics soon i will get to try it out . work out bugs if i have any


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 2, 2015)

pa.hunter said:


> small BSM for similar money or build time . i will have about 180.00 in mine and if i had all parts on hand i could have been milling in 1-1/2 days . i got metal for free barter deal my back is bad i like idea of standing up cranking handle to cut wood not on my knees with other mill i built, m8 works but, they do have one problem rail is too close to mill if tree is crooked it won't work properly . i am going to give mine more space for crooked logs
> 
> 1200 pounds i did some more work on it today . should have parts finish rail this week! i have to go back to work tomorrow i will post up more pictures soon thanks ! i will keep updating pics soon i will get to try it out . work out bugs if i have any


 Thank you !!! Keep up the good work ! Can't wait to see the end results !


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 2, 2015)

pa.hunter said:


> small BSM for similar money or build time . i will have about 180.00 in mine and if i had all parts on hand i could have been milling in 1-1/2 days . i got metal for free barter deal my back is bad i like idea of standing up cranking handle to cut wood not on my knees with other mill i built, m8 works but, they do have one problem rail is too close to mill if tree is crooked it won't work properly .



You are scrounging metal just like some one would for a BSM... I assume you need a power head, bar and chain too? Just like you would need a motor for the BSM, except it would be a LOT cheaper for the BSM.

Then once it's up and running, a BSM runs for a fraction of what it cost to run a CSM, then there's that HUGE loss of wood to kerf size and if you count your milling time, it really tips toward the BSM....but, you probably already know these things...

SR


----------



## firebrick43 (Jan 2, 2015)

While I am not disagreeing with you Rob, there are several things that a CSM can do or do better than a BSM. 

Portability a small truck or even roof rack on a station wagon/SUV can get a large capacity CSM to the log. A large log on a BSM takes a quiet a bit of machinery. 

Also large logs on a BSM are a real pain if the BSM doesn't have hydraulic log turner and such. Big logs on a CSM can be done in place without moving a log. 

Storage. A CSM can set in a corner of a small shed. A BSM track takes up a huge space unless your willing to leave it outside. 

Versatility. With a 660 w25" bar and a timberjig I can cut up a 48" log. It would be quartered and then quarter sawn. I am sure they make BSM that big but most of the big ones are 36"~ capacity. 

I personally use a CSM on odd logs, not worth driving to the local sawyer. Or to section big logs that won't fit on his BSM. But if I have 3 or 4 decent size logs it's well worth it to take to him as the time and effort is minuscule compared to a CSM.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 2, 2015)

firebrick43 said:


> While I am not disagreeing with you Rob, there are several things that a CSM can do or do better than a BSM.
> 
> Portability a small truck or even roof rack on a station wagon/SUV can get a large capacity CSM to the log. A large log on a BSM takes a quiet a bit of machinery.
> 
> ...



No argument from me either, as there IS a place for a CSM in BIG logs... But, this thread is about building a CSM that requires you have a major tear down to move and then you have to roll the log up onto it. Same could be done to a manual BSM...

I have a very bad back, and I use "machinery" around my mill because I have it and it's faster, but I could get along without it. As for turning even bigger logs, no problem at all, I don't use a hydraulic turner "and such",







A good quality hand powered cable winch works perfectly...

Did you know some BSM's can be stored in the garage up against the wall?

A couple more things, you can't "grade saw" ANY log without turning it and that's important in a quality logs to get the BEST lumber out of it. Then there's that HUGE waste issue on a CSM, so yes there's a place for CSM's, but most folks, in the long run, would end up better off and cheaper if they bought/built a small BSM in the first place...

SR


----------



## firebrick43 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well the m8 can be mounted to the log if it's to big to get on the table. I don't know if the homemade version we are talking about here


http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base_images/bah/chain-saw_milling_03.jpg


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

got it all done today, going to try it out tomorrow if it don't rain! see if i got to do any mods to do on it and if everything works ok pictures coming


----------



## mad murdock (Jan 4, 2015)

nice build pa.hunter! I started with an alaskan mk III, built my own mini mill, and then bought a timberjigg. All the time looking for the most effective way to turn logs to useable lumber or other things with a chainsaw. being on a treefarm affords a rich supply of raw material, i like the speed of a BSM, but i favor the overall versatiliy, portability, and less expense a CSM offers. I was going to build something along the lines of your build, but the opportunity to buy a Bumblebee CSM presented itself, so that is what I have, and i am very impressed with its simplicity, and especially the speed it offers! With the same B/C setup that you use for a Logosol (.050", 63PMX chain),
it mills faster than the M8, IMO, primarily due to the angle of the bar to the log during the cut, plus the dogging system on it is very secure and simple. Being able to mill with the bar vertical is aslo a plus, from what I have seen and experienced . All that aside, I think you will really like your mill. I found mine by checking craigslist often, and tho it was not exactly in my backyard, it was worth the trip to get it! good luck with yours, and I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 4, 2015)

mad murdock said:


> nice build pa.hunter! I started with an alaskan mk III, built my own mini mill, and then bought a timberjigg. All the time looking for the most effective way to turn logs to useable lumber or other things with a chainsaw. being on a treefarm affords a rich supply of raw material, i like the speed of a BSM, but i favor the overall versatiliy, portability, and less expense a CSM offers. I was going to build something along the lines of your build, but the opportunity to buy a Bumblebee CSM presented itself, so that is what I have, and i am very impressed with its simplicity, and especially the speed it offers! With the same B/C setup that you use for a Logosol (.050", 63PMX chain),
> it mills faster than the M8, IMO, primarily due to the angle of the bar to the log during the cut, plus the dogging system on it is very secure and simple. Being able to mill with the bar vertical is aslo a plus, from what I have seen and experienced . All that aside, I think you will really like your mill. I found mine by checking craigslist often, and tho it was not exactly in my backyard, it was worth the trip to get it! good luck with yours, and I cant wait to see pics!



thanks here some pics started raining shut it down i will post some more


----------



## mad murdock (Jan 4, 2015)

looks even better now! will be great to see it with the saw attached! Did you include a feed winch? I have one as you can see on the Bumblebee vid I linked, I was blown away at how nice it is, and with the stretchiness of the nylon cord, it is perfect for allowing the saw to advance without dogging it out by applying too much feed pressure. It really works well and takes almost all the effort out of running a CSM. Should make the old bones feel not so tired after milling a few logs up. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 4, 2015)

mad murdock said:


> looks even better now! will be great to see it with the saw attached! Did you include a feed winch? I have one as you can see on the Bumblebee vid I linked, I was blown away at how nice it is, and with the stretchiness of the nylon cord, it is perfect for allowing the saw to advance without dogging it out by applying too much feed pressure. It really works well and takes almost all the effort out of running a CSM. Should make the old bones feel not so tired after milling a few logs up. Thanks for the pics!


yes i have feed winch and you're right nice! and easy!
after being on my knees milling with my old mill this is cake work . i will get some more pics up soon. my v block bearings haven't showed up yet i stuck some cheap ones on bottom till they get here


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 11, 2015)

here some more it has been brutally cold 4-5 was high took camera down it was dead bye time i got their first time got about 27 boards cut and i cut slabbing boards and some 4x4s to stack on, wood pile is about gone ! i am liking it fast and minimal effort .


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 11, 2015)

had to remove full rap handle and bar spike on 2100 needed all room i could get using 24" bar bailey's ripping chain i have not sharpened it yet ! and i have 6 logs cut up but aspen is soft wood i have been milling with 2100 for years and she has not ever broke down on me yet! i run oil 32:1 with some seafoam in it . starts cold every 3rd pull


----------



## Jim Timber (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like you have a winner there!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 11, 2015)

Jim Timber said:


> Looks like you have a winner there!


thanks


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 11, 2015)

When it's really cold, do you get build-up on the rollers between the nuts?
Would think sap and sawdust would freeze in those temperatures there......


Scott (fun stack-o-timber) B


----------



## mad murdock (Jan 11, 2015)

The carriage is surprisingly similar in design to my Bumblebee mill, the only big difference is that on mine the saw is vertical in orientation. Nice looking mill, and nice whack of boards!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 11, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> When it's really cold, do you get build-up on the rollers between the nuts?
> Would think sap and sawdust would freeze in those temperatures there......
> 
> 
> Scott (fun stack-o-timber) B


only place it builds up is on rail when its this cold . don't stick to bearings for some reason?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 11, 2015)

mad murdock said:


> The carriage is surprisingly similar in design to my Bumblebee mill, the only big difference is that on mine the saw is vertical in orientation. Nice looking mill, and nice whack of boards!!


thanks i really like it ! and the hand crank is nice! i am using small plastic coated cable i had lying around for pool cover and its working good ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 22, 2015)

ran 14 logs thru it ! had to do couple small mods broke a weld on 1 roller and put another adjuster on my rail for sag i got some major bar wear, had to dress up my bar up! i think i am cranking it to hard against log . always in a hurry thats me . inprocess of dragging more logs weather is not very good


----------



## pa.hunter (Feb 8, 2015)

well i have around 35 logs cut waiting on better weather before i pull them out . i use snatch block and a 400 suzuki to pull logs up over steep ground takes time but works with ease with snatch block . i am building another piece for my tablesaw to turn out some log furniture i will get pics up here in a while its works pretty slick for making log furniture . got a couple big logs i think i will be pulling with 3930 soon as ground dries . more pics to come .


----------



## mad murdock (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice looking hardwood! Looks like aspen.


----------



## pa.hunter (Feb 8, 2015)

mad murdock said:


> Nice looking hardwood! Looks like aspen.


yep all aspen going to redo my living room walls with it and make some furniture . since i have a ton of it and don't burn it for firewood . but i did burn it green this year slabs from 12 logs i sawed already


----------



## scor440 (Feb 11, 2015)

pa.hunter said:


> i dont have money to shell out for new one . any pics ideas would be good thanks guys i will be using hand winches for log lift


----------



## PhilB (Feb 12, 2015)

scor440,
I always like this youtube but I forgot the link. Thanks
Phil


----------



## pa.hunter (Feb 13, 2015)

PhilB said:


> scor440,
> I always like this youtube but I forgot the link. Thanks
> Phil


cool video thanks for sharing


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 14, 2015)

Thought this design had a number of very interesting ideas. 

http://www.trahantering.se/trahandteringen/sniksaw/snik.html


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 14, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Thought this design had a number of very interesting ideas.
> 
> http://www.trahantering.se/trahandteringen/sniksaw/snik.html



Yes I have come across a chainsaw mill like that. Had a funny from memory. The advantage is single point height adjustment and not having to lift the log for each cut. Just like the logosol it has its pro's and con's


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 14, 2015)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yes I have come across a chainsaw mill like that. Had a funny from memory. The advantage is single point height adjustment and not having to lift the log for each cut. Just like the logosol it has its pro's and con's


magnetic nose clamp
self-adjusting auto feed speeds
auto-stop

Perhaps a few more ways to easily and safely load/position/turn the log once on the mill. 

Found a youtube video:


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 14, 2015)

On that same youtube channel is their "Sunday chainsawmill"


----------



## pa.hunter (Mar 29, 2015)

update! been tearing up the aspen with my mill works great ! JUST WISH i had a kiln built that will be next got about 140 boards cut 1'' will start on 2'' next for some table tops i am going to make


----------



## mad murdock (Mar 29, 2015)

nice stack of lumber! The mill looks like it is working very well!


----------



## pa.hunter (Mar 30, 2015)

mad murdock said:


> nice stack of lumber! The mill looks like it is working very well!


 yep , thanks works great !


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

Please don't be offended by me saying this, but you need to make some changes in your air drying stack.

It would be good if you get that stack up off the ground further, like on (4) 6x6's on cement blocks. Then get your stickers over and lined up with the timbers under the stack.

If you do those things, your chances will increase greatly, of ending up with much better lumber...

Your picts are great, thanks for posting them!

SR


----------

